# Wet Poodle!



## Sami (Feb 9, 2010)

Ohh shes so cute. It been raining here for about 5 days :/


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Poor girl...They are just like us and get depressed when it rains forever. It has been raining for days her too and now we have high winds and rain mixed with sleet! Really nasty. Everyone is just sleeping around the living room.

Good food is always a nice pick-me-up!
_


----------



## Reesmom (Feb 4, 2010)

Poor baby...That's how it's been at my house.


----------



## Tess (Feb 4, 2010)

Awwwwww Poor girl! That's okay, many of us are having bad hair days in this weather!!!


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

Poor girl. She looks so sad. That is exactly what Lacey looked like after we played in the snow this afternoon. She came home and snuggled up in her warm bed


----------



## Rockporters (Jan 14, 2010)

Yeah rain and mud everywhere here too. Jasper's bath and blow dry two days ago is a distant memory .


----------



## Raena (Sep 20, 2009)

I love the close up of her face, that is a pretty neat angle. I'd tell you the temp up here, but that would be mean...


----------

